# Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?



## huenchen (31. März 2017)

Moin Moin und Hello World 

Ich bin ein frischgebackener Petrijünger und habe morgen vor mit einem anderen Kollegen angeln zu gehen. 

Im großen und ganzen weis ich was ich zu tun habe (bzw. ich hoffe es :q ) in dem ich viel nachgefragt und gelesen habe, jedoch habe ich eine Frage nicht gestellt und auch im Internet bisher nichts gefunden.

Wenn ich angefüttert habe bei beiden im Titel genannten Ruten, und das erste mal ausgeworfen habe und nichts beißt, wie lange warte ich jeweils bevor es sich wieder lohnt auszuwerfen? Bzw. muss ich bei beiden überhaupt neu auswerfen oder einfach nur so lange warten bis eben ein Fisch dran ist oder nicht?

Ja das ist meine einzige Frage die ich einfach nicht beantwortet bekomme.

Danke für eure Antworten!
gruß
huenchen


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

solange wie du mit dem Futter die Fische zum Haken ziehst passt alles.

Hängt davon ab ob sie es wegfressen und ob das Futter liegen bleibt, und deine Ruten auf dem Futter liegen bleiben... 

edit: und davon, ob die Ködern und die Montage noch fit sind. Vertrauen ist gut


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Der Fisch bestimmt die Frequenz, ich werfe je nach Jahreszeit 3 bis 8 Körbe vor und warte dann auf meine Bisse. Sollten diese kommen geht jeder Korb in der Regel mit neuem Futter raus.

Sind die Fische klein, lasse ich Partikel und Maden weg, sollte sich eine bessere Größe abzeichnen lege ich mehr Futter auf den Platz. Kommen keine Bisse probiere ich verschiedenes aus:

Korbwechsel ( offen auf geschlossen oder umgekehrt)
Korb ziehen ( durch den Futterplatz, Wolke erzeugen )
Korb besprühen ( diverse Flavours)


----------



## huenchen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Okay , das mit dem anfüttern hätte ich so vor gehabt. 

Ansonsten also wirklich auf den ersten Biss warten und erst dann wieder raus? 


Aber wie lange sollte ich bei keinem Biss dann zumindest für einen kleinen Taktikwechsel warten? Ne Stunde oder weniger/mehr?


----------



## Franz_16 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



> Wenn ich angefüttert habe bei beiden im Titel genannten Ruten, und das erste mal ausgeworfen habe und nichts beißt, wie lange warte ich jeweils bevor es sich wieder lohnt auszuwerfen? Bzw. muss ich bei beiden überhaupt neu auswerfen oder einfach nur so lange warten bis eben ein Fisch dran ist oder nicht?



Beim Feedern werfe ich erstmal ein paar Körbe an die Angelstelle. Der erste Korb mit Hakenköder bleibt dann maximal 30 Minuten liegen, tut sich nix starte ich einen neuen Versuch und wechsel z.B. auch mal von Maden auf Mistwurm oder Mais. Wenn sich über einen Zeitraum von ca. 1 Stunde tatsächlich überhaupt nix tut, wechsel ich zur Not auch mal die Stelle und versuche tiefer oder flacher zu gehen. 

Praktisch ist es natürlich, wenn man mit 2 Ruten arbeiten kann. Dann kann man eine Rute beliebig lange stur auf einem Platz lassen und mit der zweiten Rute wild experimentieren.


----------



## huenchen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Alles klar, dann war die Beratung im Angelgeschäft heute nicht schlecht, denn wie gesagt, eine Feederrute für den Grund und lange liegen lassen und die Pickerrute für das experimentieren. So hätte ich es auch vorgehabt.

Danke für die Zeiten, damit kann ich etwas anfangen. Mir  ging es nur um so eine grobe Richtung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



huenchen schrieb:


> Okay , das mit dem anfüttern hätte ich so vor gehabt.
> 
> Ansonsten also wirklich auf den ersten Biss warten und erst dann wieder raus?
> 
> ...



Im Winter warte ich bis zu einer Stunde auf Bisse, weil dort Fische auch eine gewisse Zeit bis zum Futterplatz brauchen. Generell, wenn das Wasser warm wird oder schon ist warte ich ca. 15 Minuten bis zum Biss, kontrolliere dann. Manchmal kann auch das Vorfach zu Lang sein und du hast ausgelutschte Maden.

Das Gewässer und die Fische kennen lernen ist hier angesagt. Jeder Tümpel hat auch so seine eigenen Regeln.


----------



## Surf (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Bei Fließgewassern- Feedern fütter ich erstmal 8 Körbe an. Nach 30min gibts nach der Uhr alle 10min n Körbchen.  Wenn nach 2h nix ging wechsel ich die Stelle.


----------



## huenchen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Winter warte ich bis zu einer Stunde auf Bisse, weil dort Fische auch eine gewisse Zeit bis zum Futterplatz brauchen.Generell, wenn das Wasser warm wird oder schon ist warte ich ca. 15 Minuten bis zum Biss, kontrolliere dann.


Stimmt ja, im Winter sind sie träge, da hätte ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet, guter Tipp





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Manchmal kann auch das Vorfach zu Lang sein und du hast ausgelutschte Maden.


Meinst du damit das Angeln mit der Feederrute? Das Quasi der Haken zu weit vom Futterkorb entfernt ist? Und was kann man gegen die ausgelutschten Maden machen, das ist mir beim allerersten angeln vor 2 Wochen im grunde ständig passiert. Hatte heute dazu im Laden mal gefragt und dort gesagt bekommen das ich die Made eher an den enden auf den Haken machen soll. Oder gibts da sonst noch was zu beachten?


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Gewässer und die Fische kennen lernen ist hier angesagt. Jeder Tümpel hat auch so seine eigenen Regeln.


Jop! Das wurde mir schon ein paar mal gesagt, das wird dann mit der Zeit die Erfahrung machen. (Hoffe ich zumindest  )




Surf schrieb:


> Bei Fließgewassern- Feedern fütter ich erstmal 8 Körbe an. Nach 30min gibts nach der Uhr alle 10min n Körbchen.  Wenn nach 2h nix ging wechsel ich die Stelle.


Gut zu wissen, morgen bin ich nämlich an einem Fließgewässer!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



huenchen schrieb:


> Stimmt ja, im Winter sind sie träge, da hätte ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet, guter Tipp
> Meinst du damit das Angeln mit der Feederrute? Das Quasi der Haken zu weit vom Futterkorb entfernt ist? Und was kann man gegen die ausgelutschten Maden machen, das ist mir beim allerersten angeln vor 2 Wochen im grunde ständig passiert.



Dein Vorfach war schlicht zu lang oder du hast bei den Bissen gepennt. In der Regel hatte der Fisch den Köder zulang im Maul während der Haken nicht griff. Kürze das Hakenvorfach einfach.





> Hatte heute dazu im Laden mal gefragt und dort gesagt bekommen das ich die Made eher an den enden auf den Haken machen soll. Oder gibts da sonst noch was zu beachten?



Kommt auf den Fischbestand an, wie das Beißverhalten insgesamt ist. Ich nutze in meinem Hausgewässer gern Haken der Größe 18 und Fange damit auch große Fische. Dort verstecke ich den den Haken bis auf die Spitze quasi und setze recht zügig den Anschlag. Probier einfach mal andere Hakengrößen, wirkt Wunder.


Edith:

http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/das-gerät/der-picker/
http://www.16er-haken.de/berichte/fangberichte/pickern-bei-4-grad/


----------



## huenchen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dein Vorfach war schlicht zu lang oder du hast bei den Bissen gepennt. In der Regel hatte der Fisch den Köder zulang im Maul während der Haken nicht griff. Kürze das Hakenvorfach einfach.


Ähm ich kann doch noch gar nicht gepennt haben, gehe morgen mit diesen Ruten das erste mal und generell erst das 2 mal überhaupt angeln.

Meine Frage war nur für die Theorie, also ob ein zu langes Vorfach den Haken zu weit entfernt vom Futterkorb liegen lässt.


Bei den Links geht nur der 2. , beim 1. steht das es die Seite nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## phirania (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

@ huenchen
Wo seit ihr morgen unterwegs.?
An der Werse.?
Wenn nicht so weit außerhalb,komme ich mit der Leetze mal vorbei.


----------



## huenchen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



phirania schrieb:


> @ huenchen
> Wo seit ihr morgen unterwegs.?
> An der Werse.?
> Wenn nicht so weit außerhalb,komme ich mit der Leetze mal vorbei.


Ja Werse. - Ist der Teil der zum Münster und Umgegend gehört. 

Klar gerne, dann kannst du meinem Kollegen auch mal verraten was er da für Angeln hat  Denn ich bin ehrlich, ich sehe das im moment noch fast gar nicht... ich weis nur was ich heute gekauft habe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. April 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



huenchen schrieb:


> Ähm ich kann doch noch gar nicht gepennt haben, gehe morgen mit diesen Ruten das erste mal und generell erst das 2 mal überhaupt angeln.
> 
> Meine Frage war nur für die Theorie, also ob ein zu langes Vorfach den Haken zu weit entfernt vom Futterkorb liegen lässt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, dann habe ich etwas durcheinander gebracht.

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2009/Vergleichsweise_Feedern.php

Kurzform: Langes Vorfach, Fisch hat Köder lange im Maul, manchmal zu lang. Kurzes Vorfach, der Angler muss auf schnell auf Bisse reagieren, die Fische müssen mitspielen.


----------



## phirania (1. April 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*



huenchen schrieb:


> Ja Werse. - Ist der Teil der zum Münster und Umgegend gehört.
> 
> Klar gerne, dann kannst du meinem Kollegen auch mal verraten was er da für Angeln hat  Denn ich bin ehrlich, ich sehe das im moment noch fast gar nicht... ich weis nur was ich heute gekauft habe



Dann sag mal an in welchen Teil ihr unterwegs seit.
Im oberen teil komm ich wohl mal vorbei,nach Handorf Richtung Mühle ist mir zu weit.


----------



## huenchen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Ich kenn mich da nicht all zu gut aus, meinst du einfach den Bereich direkt bei Handorf? 

Ich wollte dir gerade eine PN schicken ,aber es geht keine raus...


----------



## phirania (1. April 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Pn ist angekommen.
Obere Werse stück ist vom Emmerbach Einlauf bis Angelmodde zum Einlauf der Angel.
Andere Stück ist Handorf Sudmühlenstr bis zur Eisenbahnbrücke hinter der Sudmühle.
Bis dahin sind es aber ca 15 km mit der Leetze,no Go für mich....


----------



## huenchen (1. April 2017)

*AW: Feeder/Picker wann neu auswerfen?*

Also einfach das stück bei Wohlbeck ist für dich ok?

PS: Sorry das du jetz 3 Nachrichten hast 


Ah jetzt hab ich alles gefunden, ja dann gehen wir an die obere Werse. Nummer hast du ja , schreib mich einfach per Whatsapp oder SMS an, dann schick ich dir wie gesagt die koordinaten.


----------

